# Two White Girlies Need Home



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw this on Petfinder... I don't know if it's OK to post it here, as well. I just thought that it was sad. These two little white buns are probably not going to find homes. Here is what their listing says:


> This is a courtesy listing. These animals are not located at WI-GPR. For more information or to inquire about adoption, please contact ACR&S at [email protected]
> 
> Wendy and Beebee are a pair of adorable young sisters. They are very petite, probably 3lbs or less, white with blue eyes, with very faint markings like a Himalayan. They were surrendered to a local shelter just before Easter 2008; at that time they were probably just about 4 months old.
> 
> ...


Here is the link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12885683


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2009)

Ha ha! I wonder if Fey would like some more co-conspirators?


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I want those girls so bad  I already have a bun like that (Benjamin) Bless them  I wish I could have them


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought about getting them, but then I thought about Will killing me... :shock:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw that petfinder post and it made me LOL. What sassy bunnies. I've got my hands full of the sassy ones though already.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2009)

I always have the sassy bunnies whether I wanted them that way or not. What's two more?

Well, aside from two more that I have no idea where I'd put them plus they'd make Mocha hate more for months on end AGAIN. Happens every time with a new bun except Dora, who she didn't recognize as a rabbit until recently. LOL, when did that leggy mouse become a rabbit?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's a great ad. Makes anyone who loves rabbits really want them. I'd be badly tempted, but so far away


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I think it's a great ad. Makes anyone who loves rabbits really want them. I'd be badly tempted, but so far away


Even if they'd ship them, I bet they would chew through their carrier and create havoc on the trans-continental flights!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think it's a great ad. Makes anyone who loves rabbits really want them. I'd be badly tempted, but so far away
> ...


Hehe i was actually thinking that. maybe these buns just need a lot of exercise


----------



## daisyhen (Mar 29, 2009)

Sabine, I was thinking the same thing. I imagine an outdoor run where they could get rowdy for about an hour around sunset would totally calm them down. I'm thinking they are like my twin boys and just feisty!  LOL!


----------

